# Light load rear rack needed



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

I just started commuting to work a few days a week by bike. Currently I am using a backpack and one of my road bikes. I would like to get the load off my back and onto the bike. The bike is aluminum and has no braze-ons or eyelets for a rack. It is going to be a dedicated commuter so no worries about the rack coming on and off quickly.

Do seat post clamp racks work well?
Can I use P clamps to mount a rack?
Open to DIY stuff. was thinking about adding p clamp support legs to a seat post clamp rack. Anyone done something like that?
Other solutions?

Current load is just a shirt, pants, and sandwich. I keep everything else at work.

Thank you,
Shaun


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Axiom makes a nice rack called the Streamliner Road DLX (you may have to look around a little; nomenclature differs). It sits on the rear skewer and also attaches behind the rear brake. It's very narrow, and set up so that it sits well back behind the axle (for heel strike clearance). I used one for several years on a Trek 560 (no eyelets) until I was hit by a car last month. My new frame doesn't require the clearance, but I like the narrow rack and so I'm adapting the feet to fit the new frame. Toss some panniers on this and you're good to go (it will also support a taillight in back). Important! Note that the top is too narrow to support a rack pack. Here's a link: Streamliner Road DLX « Narrow Rear « Racks « Products « Axiom Performance Gear.

I was warned by a number of people that the rack would not be durable enough (especially the feet), but I carried fairly heavy loads and never had any trouble.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's an article stating someone using a p-clamp to mount a rack.

http://www.bikecommuters.com/2008/07/19/p-clamps-are-your-friends/

That, along with an eyeleted seatpost clamp, should work.

The only thing is I would worry about the p-clamp slowly moving inward, probably making contact with the spokes. I guess if you use a p-clamp that's the right size and inspect it frequently, you should be fine.

There are also seat post racks, but I would question the stability, since it's only clamped onto the seatpost. A little better alternative to the seat post rack, is a solution by Arkel. They make racks that attach to the seatpost, as well as the seat, There is the Sherpa 2 and the Randonneur Rack. Unfortunately, those are more expensive than traditional racks.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Old Man Mountain Sherpa!


----------



## wadel (Dec 29, 2011)

Bontrager BackRack Lightweight works well on my Litespeed. Comes with a new skewer and can either tie into brake mount or use p-clamps. I went with brake mount so it is quick to add or remove.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Tubus has a replacement QR solution that is very sturdy. I think the cheaper Racktime racks (or some of them) will work with it too. I've been contemplating the Civia Mission rack - 455g, not too bad looking.


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

*Iberra's seatpost rack is minimal - that's good!*

The Ibera seatpost rack also has a set of proprietary bags.
Ibera uses Inkjet Printer marketing. The rack is cheap; the bags are not.
-
There are two parts that make up the rack: the rail and the rack top.
The only attachment point is the rail to the seatpost, which meant little to add to my road racer.
-
I ditched the rack top, bolted on 2 small plastic angle supports to the sides of the rail, and secure a removable plastic container with straps. 
-
This minimalist commuter crate keeps my office clothes dry. And all of it is out of sight, out of mind, and theoretically in the slipstream.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I really like the look of the ultra narrow Axiom Streamliner Road DLX, but I have eyelets for proper mounting and would prefer that over something on my QR skewer. Is the (perhaps discontinued) Axiom Streamliner DLX as narrow? In pictures it appears to be wider.

What are some other super-narrow designs?

The above mentioned Civia Mission appears narrow, as well as the Tubus Luna and Fly racks.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

nhluhr said:


> I really like the look of the ultra narrow Axiom Streamliner Road DLX, but I have eyelets for proper mounting and would prefer that over something on my QR skewer. Is the (perhaps discontinued) Axiom Streamliner DLX as narrow? In pictures it appears to be wider.
> 
> What are some other super-narrow designs?
> 
> The above mentioned Civia Mission appears narrow, as well as the Tubus Luna and Fly racks.


I like the look of the Tubus Luna, narrow and stainless (but alas, apparently discontinued). It's a little more conventional-looking than the Fly (the sides are parallel and cross-braced. Alas, if my spouse found me spending that much on a _rack_!

My new frame has eyelets and clearance enough, so I modified the feet on the Axiom to bring it forward. Essentially, I drilled holes where I wanted it to mount to the eyelets and then cut off the remainder of each foot with a Dremel tool. I think the result worked out nicely--a photo of the almost-completed bike with the Axiom installed can be found here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/am-s/7980948165/in/photostream


----------

